# Crazy handlebars!!!



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Man, I thought people were nuts if they ride uncut 28" bars for dj/park urban. but check out this guy!! Guy Marsh who rides for Tonic Fab. Custom 32" handlbars!!!!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude theres no way thats not a joke


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

He has weird color taste, and even weirder bar taste. So long as he rips, it's all good.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

no joke. he likes to ride massive bars. got this off matchvideozine.com


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, I actually kinda dig that bike, the colors.... but, those bars, dayum! ridin' some bullhorns! looks like a pretty big guy though.

yeah, here's a vid, you can see, he can pull powerskids down the street and grind his handlebar-ends on the ground without even leaning over, sweet trick! just kidding, decent vid though, but looks a bit older since he's on 26'ers and now rides 24's. dig the tunage.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

must be nice to manual and a ***** to bunny hop


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ill believe it when i see him doing stuff on that bike


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Guy Marsh is a freakin ripper, but the bars ARE pretty stupid looking...

JMH



aggiebiker said:


> ill believe it when i see him doing stuff on that bike


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Those make MY bars look short! Mine are uncut, so they're wider than most.

If it's the last thing I do, I'm gettin' that fork! it's ****ing sick!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im a believer, and a fan, now


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I found the video good but on the repetitive side. I felt he was pulling the same stuff over and over, but good nonetheless.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

here's a few more that were up on the matchvideozine site recently....

man, says he can bust x-ups with that thing, and here's a pick of him doing a lookback.... 








looks to me like he still has a tendency to grab farther in on the bars... ? maybe just a ploy to get him extra mag coverage? just to be remembered as "different". mmm, maybe not, he shreds no doubt.








3-2 represent.... how many will follow? not me....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Haha, nice pics, ya also not too sure if he really likes it but who knows! Dont really matter tho, he still rips! Brakeless. Yea, it would be interesting to see if anyone follows, I've been seein alot more bmxers running uncut slam bars (28") though, so you never know. But I think I'll stick to my 24" bars for now.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mystery solved?*

Check this. I think at least part of the reason for the wide bars is to help get his hands/bars out of the way for lookbacks and turndowns. If his left hand was at the normal width, it would be right on his jeans, which would be sketchy as hell...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, I actually kinda dig that bike, the colors.... but, those bars, dayum! ridin' some bullhorns! looks like a pretty big guy though.
> 
> yeah, here's a vid, you can see, he can pull powerskids down the street and grind his handlebar-ends on the ground without even leaning over, sweet trick! just kidding, decent vid though, but looks a bit older since he's on 26'ers and now rides 24's. dig the tunage.


hate seeing the kid w/out a helmet......good skills though


----------

